# Crashing while transfering files between drives (cp or rsync



## FreeDomBSD (Jan 19, 2014)

mo


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Crashing while transfering files between drives (cp or r*



			
				FreeDomBSD said:
			
		

> FreeBSD crashes during multi-GB file transfers in between the local SATA drives.
> 
> crash: fast reboot - fast enough not to see panic messages


Does the system have a serial port? If so, configure a serial console and cable it to some other box that has a terminal emulator. That will capture the crash information and can help pin down the problem area. Several crash logs may be needed to make sure it keeps happening in the same place and not in random areas.



> `ee /var/crash/minfree` returns with value
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't gotten a good core dump on any one of several dozen boxes since at least the FreeBSD 5.x days. Core dumps aren't exactly a hotbed of development, IMHO.



> I would really appreciate some help with troubleshooting. I've been fighting with this issue for couple of days with no avail. Thanks!


As a guess, I'd say that you have some sort of filesystem inconsistency (not detected with fsck(8)) that the kernel is tripping over. There's a trade-off between excessive sanity checking of filesystem operations and not checking enough of them, leading to a kernel panic.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Crashing while transfering files between drives (cp or r*

FUSE has always been shaky under FreeBSD.  On 10.0, it is part of the system and should be more reliable, but I have not tried it.


----------

